# Unfilled prescriptions



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I just signed up for online refill orders through CVS who I get my medications from. Now I don't have to drive to the store to ask for a refill then kill about an hour while they sit on their thumbs before filling it.

I did notice in my prescription history I had a lot of unfilled prescriptions. Most were when I changed dosages or medications completely. But it totaled over 12 refills I never ordered in one year! Most were expired so there was no use whining about my lack of book keeping. There were a couple that were still active.

Since my insurance will still cover these medications I figured the active prescription should be filled and set back for a time when I may need them. I went ahead a ordered the last refill on my Synthroid (even though I don't take this any more) and at the end of August I can get the last refill on the Levothyroxine.

I had one refill for my inhaler on an old prescription that I will refill next week and 2 on my current prescription.

I mention all of this so that if you have access to online refill orders you should look into any unused refills you may have and if you can still use them! I don't take the Synthroid or Levo any more but they are the dosage I would take and I'd rather have a few months set back in case I can't get my Nature-throid. By next month I'll have almost 90 days of Levo and 30 of Synthroid. Better than nothing.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I asked my pharmacy just last week what unfilled scripts my son had. They would not tell me. They turned it back around to ask what he needed at the moment.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Cud579 said:


> I asked my pharmacy just last week what unfilled scripts my son had. They would not tell me. They turned it back around to ask what he needed at the moment.


I don't know how it works at other pharmacies but you can manage your prescriptions online with CVS/Savon/Osco. They give you your prescription history online and if there are any refills avaliable. If the refills are not expired you can order the refill online.

I have been lucky that the pharmacy techs at my local CVS will tell me any thing I want to know about my prescription history in store. This is how I knew I had one extra refill on my Synthroid. But seeing that I had an extra on my inhaler AND my Levo was a surprise.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

My wife said over the weekend she has 11 refills left on her prenatals. Sure, our son is a month old, sure they can be OTC, sure she does not need them (she is breast feeding, so it will help there), but might as well get them all.

Same with her anti-nausea from the pregnancy and all her migraine meds. We got a bunch of bottles of varying meds tucked away.

As long as you know the possible dangers of that particular med when it ages, have at it!

Oh, and ALL rx pain meds are filled and almost never used. They go right into the safe. Neither of us likes anything stronger than tylenol, but we know what is what and what to use when in what dose.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been using the same pharmacy for over twenty years so when I asked I found out that my insurance will refill my 90 day prescription after 60 days. Some insurance will only do it a couple days ahead but few expect you to run out, especially if you are ordering by mail. I too keep the remaining drugs from prescriptions that I no longer use.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I can request a refill from my doctor's office online and it will be sent to my pharmacy I use. Then I get an email telling me they sent the request to the pharmacy so all I need to do is wait and then phone the pharmacy to see if it's filled.
Sure does save on gas and time that way. I used to have to call the office and bother them for the refills. I hated doing it as it took them off track of what they were doing when I called and I've been there when they were distracted from me and what I needed and what the person on the phone wanted.

I always take my script in 7 days before I run out and get them filled then I "put back" those 7 extra pills ( and cycle them through so they stay fresh). I have close to at least 6 months worth now "saved" up doing that for years.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I get my liver transplant meds from CVS online. They always call ahead before they deliver them to me, and they are always on time. Saves a lot of time and aggravation.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm really keeping trying to keep track of refills right now. My daughter with the thyroid problem is pregnant & is having her dosage of her Synthroid changed all the time. Each time the doctor calls in a new dosage, he also calls in at least 6 refills. We already had well over a years supply of her meds but now we are really getting a stash. :2thumb: at $4 each, it's a sweet deal!

By calling in for your refills as soon as you can get them, you can increase your stash. Also, make sure you call in & pick up your refills before any doctor's appointments. If your meds get changed at the appointment, then you will have an entire month of your old med to stash.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> I'm really keeping trying to keep track of refills right now. My daughter with the thyroid problem is pregnant & is having her dosage of her Synthroid changed all the time. Each time the doctor calls in a new dosage, he also calls in at least 6 refills. We already had well over a years supply of her meds but now we are really getting a stash. :2thumb: at $4 each, it's a sweet deal!
> 
> By calling in for your refills as soon as you can get them, you can increase your stash. Also, make sure you call in & pick up your refills before any doctor's appointments. If your meds get changed at the appointment, then you will have an entire month of your old med to stash.


Which thyroid medication is your daughter on?


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I use CVS also and have set all of my meds up with their automatic refill service. Then every thirty days, they refill them and call me to come pick them up. When it's time to get a refill prescription from the doctor they handle it, except for the pain meds. I have to get written prescriptions for those and I handle that. they may cost a little more than Walmart, but they give great service and they are really nice to work with.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

northstarprepper said:


> I use CVS also and have set all of my meds up with their automatic refill service. Then every thirty days, they refill them and call me to come pick them up. When it's time to get a refill prescription from the doctor they handle it, except for the pain meds. I have to get written prescriptions for those and I handle that. they may cost a little more than Walmart, but they give great service and they are really nice to work with.


Just a heads up with CVS...

Sign up to "manage" your scripts online and every 10 you refill you'll get $5 extra bucks.


----------

